# template guide for bosch mr23evs



## L-Bell (Dec 2, 2019)

First time post - I hope you can help
I have a Bosch MR23EVS router and a Porter Cable 4216 dovetail jig. I need to find the right template guide for my router. The jig comes with several threaded template guides. 

Bosch makes a router template guide kit (RA 1128). Does anybody know if that will work with the Porter Cable jig, or is there some other product I need to use?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey,L-Bell; welcome! What's wrong with the Bosch guides? I don't have a PC dovetail jig so I genuinely don't know if or why they wouldn't work(?).


----------



## L-Bell (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi - when you say the Bosch guides, are you referring to the template guide kit? I was thinking of making that purchase, but wanted to see if anybody has gone down this road ahead of me and could provide some guidance.

Thanks....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. I have that kit and it seems just fine, although I think a lot of membrs prefer the PC style guides.
You'll need this... https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/router-guides-ra1100-27230-p/
It's included in the kit:
https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/boschtools-ocs/router-attachments-palm-routers-ra1128-178102-p/


----------

